# Sintassi italiana: è possibile frappore un complemento prima di un verbo oppure fra i verbi di un tempo composti?



## Maximus99

In particolare vorrei parlare dei complementi di tempo e luogo.
So che la sintassi italiana è molto permissiva e non  limitante paragonata ad altre lingue.
Ecco le frasi sulla cui correttezza grammaticale ho dei dubbi:
1)Non ricordo cosa ieri/in Italia ho fatto.
2)Dimmi cosa hai ieri/in italia fatto
3)Non ricordo quanto abbia ieri/in italia speso
4)Che cosa ieri/in italia  hai fatto?
5)Cosa hai ieri/in italia fatto?


----------



## Starless74

Maximus99 said:


> Ecco le frasi sulla cui correttezza grammaticale ho dei dubbi:


Nessuna delle cinque frasi che proponi è costruita in modo corretto.
In tutte, "ieri" o "in Italia" possono stare soltanto alla fine.


----------



## bearded

Benvenuto nel forum italiano, Maximus99

Starless ha ragione: le cinque frasi sono tutte errate.
Tuttavia è possibile - in altre frasi - inserire  un complemento di tempo tra l'ausiliare e il verbo principale:
_Ho spesso pensato che fossimo amici
Non ho mai ottenuto un simile risultato
Mia nipote è sempre venuta volentieri in questa città._
Non mi pare che ciò sia possibile con complementi o avverbi di luogo.


----------



## lorenzos

In particolari situazioni o per esigenze espressive:
_1) Non ricordo / Non riesco a ricordare cosa ieri possa aver fatto/detto/visto di strano.
4) Che cosa mai ieri hai fatto/detto a casa di Luigi?_


----------



## Maximus99

Leggendo un po' qua e là, mi pare di aver capito che col complemento di luogo sia infattibile/impossibile fare certe costruzioni frasali, mentre invece sia a volte possibile farlo con avverbi di tempi come "ieri" o complementi di tempo come "a mezzogiorno"
La prima e la quarta frase sono state definite non corrette, tuttavia mi vengono in mente delle costruzioni frasali simili, che a me suonano:
1) non ricordo ciò che _*oggi/in italia *_ho fatto
2) so bene quanto *in questo periodo/in questo paese *abbia acquisto importanza.

in queste frasi il complemento si trova prima dell'ausiliare e il verbo che lo segue, ciò che ho fatto anche nelle mie frasi, eppure qui mi suona molto più naturale.

Sapete dirmi perché? È solo una mia impressione oppure invece è sbagliato pure questo?


----------



## Starless74

Maximus99 said:


> 1) non ricordo ciò che _*oggi  / in italia  *_ho fatto
> 2) so bene quanto *in questo periodo/in questo paese *abbia acquisto importanza.


Qui sopra il mio parere, semplicemente per come suonano a me
e aggiungo: la 2) è  purché "_abbia acquisito importanza_" abbia il soggetto espresso, prima o dopo.

Abbiamo già appurato che non tutti la pensiamo allo stesso modo su quest'argomento
quindi prendilo per quel che è: un parere, appunto.


----------



## Maximus99

Starless74 said:


> Qui sopra il mio parere, semplicemente per come suonano a me
> e aggiungo: la 2) purché vi sia un soggetto, prima o dopo.
> 
> Abbiamo già appurato che non tutti la pensiamo allo stesso modo su quest'argomento
> quindi prendilo per quel che è: un parere, appunto.


Ti ringrazio.
Io più che altro volevo _sapere se c'erano delle regole grammaticali che facevano chiarezza su questa questione.
Più che basarmi su mie impressioni, vorrei sapere cosa dice la grammatica italiana in merito alla questione, in modo da avere delle regole da tenere a mente, piuttosto che andare ad orecchio, ma apprezzo comunque.
Grazie _


----------



## bearded

Maximus99 said:


> vorrei sapere cosa dice la grammatica italiana


Trovi qualche indicazione qui:
Grammatica italiana - la posizione dell'avverbio.
Tuttavia l'italiano è abbastanza elastico, e credo che la giusta collocazione degli avverbi (o dei complementi) la si impari davvero solo con la pratica.


----------



## lorenzos

Caro @Maximus99 non so se esista una trattazione dettagliata dell'argomento che ti sta a cuore, penso che avrebbe le dimensioni di un vocabolario, date le infinite possibilità offerte dalla lingua italiana. Se mi permetti, ti consiglierei di attenerti alle regole di non separare l'ausiliare dal verbo e di seguire la costruzione soggetto-verbo-complemento, così sei sicuro di non sbagliare.
Solo per fare degli esempi:
1. _Ho letto un romanzo_
1a. _Un romanzo, ho letto_ non è sbagliato ma è una costruzione marcata.
1b. _*Ho un romanzo letto_
2. _Sono andato da Luigi
2a. Da luigi sono andato (possono avere un significato diverso!)_
2b. _Da Luigi*,* sono andato_ (marcata)
2c. _*Sono da Luigi andato_
 ...e complimenti per il tuo italiano


----------



## A User

Maximus99 said:


> tuttavia mi vengono in mente delle costruzioni frasali simili, che a me suonano:
> 1) non ricordo ciò che _*oggi/in italia *_ho fatto
> 2) so bene quanto *in questo periodo/in questo paese *abbia acquisto importanza.
> 
> in queste frasi il complemento si trova prima dell'ausiliare e il verbo che lo segue, ciò che ho fatto anche nelle mie frasi, eppure qui *mi suona* molto più naturale.


Suona bene se li trascrivi in modo conveniente.
*In parentesi!* Cioè una sequenza di una o più parole che interrompe il discorso per aggiungere una precisazione.
_Non ricordo ciò che*, in Italia,  *ho fatto*.*_


----------



## Maximus99

lorenzos said:


> Caro @Maximus99 non so se esista una trattazione dettagliata dell'argomento che ti sta a cuore, penso che avrebbe le dimensioni di un vocabolario, date le infinite possibilità offerte dalla lingua italiana. Se mi permetti, ti consiglierei di attenerti alle regole di non separare l'ausiliare dal verbo e di seguire la costruzione soggetto-verbo-complemento, così sei sicuro di non sbagliare.
> Solo per fare degli esempi:
> 1. _Ho letto un romanzo_
> 1a. _Un romanzo, ho letto_ non è sbagliato ma è una costruzione marcata.
> 1b. _*Ho un romanzo letto_
> 2. _Sono andato da Luigi
> 2a. Da luigi sono andato (possono avere un significato diverso!)_
> 2b. _Da Luigi*,* sono andato_ (marcata)
> 2c. _*Sono da Luigi andato_
> ...e complimenti per il tuo italiano


Se ho capito bene, la sintassi standard dell'italiano è:
Soggetto-verbo-oggetto e infine complemento.
Anche leggendo quà e là ho avuto tale conferma.
Quindi, tutte le altre di costruzioni sintattiche "dovrebbero essere" sbagliate oppure corrette ma marcate, cioè frasi che danno enfasi ad un elemento della frase, come alcune frasi da te elencate.

Ecco, però adesso mi vengono in mente due frasi che non seguono la sintassi standard, eppure non mi sembrano né scorrette né marcate :

1)  Oggi io ho fatto la spesa

2) Io ho visto un anno fa/sul tavolo quella cosa.


Nella prima frase il complemento di tempo si trova all'inizio della frase, quindi:
Complemento-soggetto-verbo-oggetto

Nel secondo, il complemento di tempo o luogo si trova dopo il verbo ma prima dell'oggetto della frase, quindi:

Soggetto-verbo-complemento-oggetto

Anche se questa frase, secondo me, può essere sia marcata (con il complemento di tempo/luogo messo in risalto) che non esserlo affatto


----------



## lorenzos

Caro @Maximus99 è impossibile fare una trattazione completa (fare una trattazione completa è impossibile) e poi io non ne sarei capace. ma in rete puoi trovare tantissimo materiale sull'ordine soggetto verbo complemento  (/complementi) in italiano.


Maximus99 said:


> 1) Oggi *io* ho fatto la spesa
> 2) *Io* ho visto un anno fa/sul tavolo quella cosa.


Ci sono infinita variazioni
1) "_Oggi ho fatto la spesa", "La spesa ho fatto, oggi"_ rispondono alla domanda "Cosa hai fatto oggi?"
    "Ho f_atto oggi la spesa", "La spesa l'ho fatta oggi"_ rispondono alla domanda "Quando hai fatto la spesa?"
Eccetera


----------



## Maximus99

lorenzos said:


> Caro @Maximus99 è impossibile fare una trattazione completa (fare una trattazione completa è impossibile) e poi io non ne sarei capace. ma in rete puoi trovare tantissimo materiale sull'ordine soggetto verbo complemento  (/complementi) in italiano.
> 
> Ci sono infinita variazioni
> 1) "_Oggi ho fatto la spesa", "La spesa ho fatto, oggi"_ rispondono alla domanda "Cosa hai fatto oggi?"
> "Ho f_atto oggi la spesa", "La spesa l'ho fatta oggi"_ rispondono alla domanda "Quando hai fatto la spesa?"
> Eccetera


Grazie mille per la tua risposta. 
Ho visto che hai fatta una correzione per quanto riguarda la frase "oggi io ho fatto la spesa".
È sbagliato collocare lì il soggetto oppure stava a significare che il soggetto è sottinteso?


----------



## lorenzos

L' Enciclopedia dell'Italiano Treccani dice: 


> _In italiano l’espressione del soggetto è facoltativa.[...] Il soggetto è invece espresso obbligatoriamente: (a) quando è focalizzato..._


quando cioè rappresenta il focus della frase, l’elemento di maggior rilievo. Es. (che avevo dimenticato più sopra)
- "Chi ha fatto la spesa oggi?"
- "_La spesa oggi l'ho fatta io", _"_Oggi ho fatto la spesa io", "Io ho fatto la spesa oggi"_ 
Ciao.


----------



## Maximus99

lorenzos said:


> L' Enciclopedia dell'Italiano Treccani dice:
> 
> quando cioè rappresenta il focus della frase, l’elemento di maggior rilievo. Es. (che avevo dimenticato più sopra)
> - "Chi ha fatto la spesa oggi?"
> - "_La spesa oggi l'ho fatta io", _"_Oggi ho fatto la spesa io", "Io ho fatto la spesa oggi"_
> Ciao.


Grazie.
Quindi la mia frase non era scorretta, giusto?
Volevi indicarmi che poteva semplicemente essere sottinteso, o meglio, facoltativo, giusto?


----------



## lorenzos

Maximus99 said:


> Quindi la mia frase non era scorretta, giusto?
> Volevi indicarmi che poteva semplicemente essere sottinteso, o meglio, facoltativo, giusto?


"Oggi *io* ho fatto la spesa" non è scorretta ma marcata, risponde alla domanda: "Oggi *tu* cosa hai fatto?".
"*Io* oggi ho fatto la spesa" a: "*Tu* oggi cosa hai fatto?"
(per favore, dai almeno un'occhiata alle pagine che ti indico)


----------



## Maximus99

lorenzos said:


> "Oggi *io* ho fatto la spesa" non è scorretta ma marcata, risponde alla domanda: "Oggi *tu* cosa hai fatto?".
> "*Io* oggi ho fatto la spesa" a: "*Tu* oggi cosa hai fatto?"
> (per favore, dai almeno un'occhiata alle pagine che ti indico)


Si, avevo letto quelle pagine ma senza trovare una risposta specifica.
Non sapevo per esempio che  il soggetto nella frase "oggi io ho fatto la spesa" fosse marcato, in quanto segue la sintassi Soggetto-verbo-oggetto, ovvero che vengono inseriti uno dopo l'altro.


Per esempio alla frase " Chi ha preso le tue penne?"
Direi, per logica, che la risposta è:
1) 𝗠𝗮𝗿𝗶𝗼 ha preso le tue penne (SVO)



oppure sintassi marcata qui:
2) Ha preso 𝗠𝗮𝗿𝗶𝗼 le tue penne
2) Le ha prese 𝗠𝗮𝗿𝗶𝗼 le tue penne

Non so magari sono solo confuso.


----------



## bearded

Dalla domanda iniziale (è possibile frapporre _un complemento_...) siamo passati (dal #13 in poi) a trattare della posizione del soggetto e se questo sia marcato o meno in una frase.  Questo argomento prescinde dalla posizione dei complementi, e secondo me necessiterebbe di un nuovo thread - altrimenti ci inoltriamo sempe più nel 'fuori tema'.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

bearded said:


> Dalla domanda iniziale (è possibile frapporre _un complemento_...) siamo passati (dal #13 in poi) a trattare della posizione del soggetto e se questo sia marcato o meno in una frase.  Questo argomento prescinde dalla posizione dei complementi, e secondo me necessiterebbe di un nuovo thread - altrimenti ci inoltriamo sempe più nel 'fuori tema'.


Esattamente.
Una discussione non è un contenitore dove poter postare tutti i dubbi relativi ad una lingua o dove farsi correggere liste di frasi spostando costantemente il tiro.


----------

